# Fun with Macro



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Just got a set of focusing rails. They're not great but will do for now. Here's some shots from this evening. Just playing around. Lens is my 50mm F1.4 Takumar (circa 1960) with three macro rings. All shot at F16 wwith exposures about 1 sec +-. Minimal processing and limited crop. Size shrunk to 800 x 600 in Photobucket.

Cell phone keyboard










Watch Band











Drywall Screw


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW! Excellent quality pics yustr, very crisp and detailed


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Brilliant! Focussing rails are virtually essential bits of kit on macros. I am sure that you will get a lot of fun experimenting.

I look forward to seeing more macros outa the Studio Yustr :grin:

Edit: Which rails did you get... There were a set exactly the same as mine, went on UK eBay for £40 a few weeks ago...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

HERE'S the set I bought. Machining could be better and a little more friction available as these shots were done looking down on the objects and there was some slippage that I had to overcome.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They look good. Mine only has the back & forth movement - the left/right adjustment will make setting up easier..

One of the problems I had with 'live' macros was the movement of the subject - bugs tend to walk away and flowers sway in the breeze. and at macro distance the depth of field is often less than a millimetre. Even a snail can 'walk' huge distances while trying to get a macro of its eye!


----------

